# United Soccer Coaches: Commitment to Culture



## younothat (Oct 11, 2018)

On October 10, 2018, United Soccer Coaches unveiled the “Commitment to Culture”, an initiative by coaches for coaches to build a unique, positive soccer playing culture in America. Please add your voice by signing the pledge. Our goal is 10,000 signatures.
https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/culture?_zs=l0UBB1&_zl=Fgsh4

On October 10, 2017, the United States Men’s National Team failed to qualify for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. It was disappointing for everyone…coaches, players, and fans. As concerning were reports of long term decline in soccer player participation, particularly in the younger ages.

United Soccer Coaches was determined to use both those issues as an opportunity.

Coaches from all levels of the game assembled at the 2018 United Soccer Coaches Convention for a one-day Summit. They were charged with developing a framework of fundamental beliefs that coaches could collectively support to build a positive soccer playing culture in America. The outcome of months of work is the “Commitment to Culture”.

As soccer coaches, we are committed to creating a unique, positive culture for our sport in America. We want to lead the effort to build a soccer culture that celebrates what is best about our game and helps it transcend from what happens on the field to what happens in the lives of our players.

We ask that all soccer coaches embrace the Commitment to Culture for soccer in America and actively manifest these seven cornerstones in our players, our families, our competitions, our infrastructure and and ourselves.

*THE 7 CORNERSTONES*
SOCCER UNITES US We embrace and celebrate our differences because the game makes us one.

CHARACTER FIRST We honor, teach and develop the core values of honesty, loyalty, responsibility, selflessness, compassion, and discipline.

THE RULE OF FUN Fun is the lens that can make every soccer player a success. Fun takes many forms and always concludes with “I want to do it again”.

THE GAME IS THE TEACHER We are all responsible to ensure that soccer teaches the skills of a well-lived life. Teamwork, leadership, hard work, communication, creativity are just the beginning of its lessons.

WELL-BEING COUNTS A safe, healthy, welcoming experience in body, mind and spirit is the right of every soccer stakeholder.

WE ARE FAMILY-STRONG Family in all its forms—team, club, community, relatives—is the greatest asset that soccer has. Take time to connect and appreciate.

SOCCER IS THE PLAYER’S GAME Soccer is a personal journey for every player. It is for the player to see, decide, create and win or lose. It is their game.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Oct 12, 2018)

We've seen manifesto's, huge amounts of talking and expert opinion, lots of ideas, the new 'The Future is US' slogan from US Soccer and now the 'Commitment to Culture' from United Soccer Coaches.

I will always applaud people trying to make change happen and help improve soccer but......how about less talk and more action on the ground. 

One of the biggest problems I see in youth soccer here (and soccer generally, all the way up to the national teams) is that there is such an emphasis on marketing, hype and words. If there was the same drive and desire for ACTION, then we'd see some real change and improvement taking place.

Less talk. More action.


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 12, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> Less talk. More action.


Agreed. But your message would've resonated more strongly if it were just this.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2018)

Let's start by hiring the right coaches for the MNT and YNT.   Over a year vacant for those positions.

 · U.S. MNT vs. Colombia what's your thoughts about the 2-4 game last night?


----------



## ultimate20 (Oct 12, 2018)

Paul Spacey said:


> We've seen manifesto's, huge amounts of talking and expert opinion, lots of ideas, the new 'The Future is US' slogan from US Soccer and now the 'Commitment to Culture' from United Soccer Coaches.
> 
> I will always applaud people trying to make change happen and help improve soccer but......how about less talk and more action on the ground.
> 
> ...



Yep.  They probably spent millions of dollars on focus groups, R & D, marketing, video production, consulting, and who knows what else.  This $$ could have gone to something tangible like building fields, training coaches, sponsoring underprivileged players, or a hundred more options.


----------



## ultimate20 (Oct 12, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Let's start by hiring the right coaches for the MNT and YNT.   Over a year vacant for those positions.
> 
> · U.S. MNT vs. Colombia what's your thoughts about the 2-4 game last night?


The game was moderately entertaining, but predictable in every other facet.  Home team with an away crowd, marginal pitch quality, an opponent playing casually with world class players who could do what they wanted when they wanted, and a "plucky" US side that "fought" and "competed".


----------



## Lambchop (Oct 12, 2018)

younothat said:


> On October 10, 2018, United Soccer Coaches unveiled the “Commitment to Culture”, an initiative by coaches for coaches to build a unique, positive soccer playing culture in America. Please add your voice by signing the pledge. Our goal is 10,000 signatures.
> https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/culture?_zs=l0UBB1&_zl=Fgsh4
> 
> On October 10, 2017, the United States Men’s National Team failed to qualify for the 2018 FIFA World Cup. It was disappointing for everyone…coaches, players, and fans. As concerning were reports of long term decline in soccer player participation, particularly in the younger ages.
> ...


Clubs need to eliminate verbally abusive coaches.  They have no place in youth soccer, period.  They may have played the game, they may have an "A" license, they may love the game, they may think they are doing what youth soccer needs, but if they can not communicate without being abusive they should move out of youth soccer and coach adults or perhaps become an administrator for their club.  Not everyone is meant to be a coach even if they love the game.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 12, 2018)

Lambchop said:


> Clubs need to eliminate verbally abusive coaches.  They have no place in youth soccer, period.  They may have played the game, they may have an "A" license, they may love the game, they may think they are doing what youth soccer needs, but if they can not communicate without being abusive they should move out of youth soccer and coach adults or perhaps become an administrator for their club.  Not everyone is meant to be a coach even if they love the game.


Accountability...just like the ref threads

From the above:
"CHARACTER FIRST We honor, teach and develop the core values of honesty, loyalty, responsibility, selflessness, compassion, and discipline"

I would hope that includes apporiate communication but that brings up another point; What exactly is the standard for verbally abuse?

We all know the animated, loud, and/or joystick types and some of those end up on high profile teams but when can/does that cross the line?  Cussing, choice of words doesn't seem to phase most people anymore unless it's done repeatedly in certain ways


----------



## futboldad1 (Oct 12, 2018)

toucan said:


> I'm sick of these Simon-Do-Gooders trying to impose their cultural values on sport.
> 
> If we are determined to use sports as a "life lesson," at least we should admit what those lessons truly are.  For 99% of human history, youth sports have been used to teach conduct in war, and to provide a venue for boys (and now girls) to attract potential mates.
> 
> Make those the two cornerstones, and we will be fine.


Congrats! You posted likely the most insane message on this forum to date.


----------



## End of the Line (Oct 12, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Accountability...just like the ref threads
> 
> From the above:
> "CHARACTER FIRST We honor, teach and develop the core values of honesty, loyalty, responsibility, selflessness, compassion, and discipline"
> ...


"Verbally abusive" coaches seem like a non-issue to me.  If your child's coach is "verbally abusive" by whatever standard that means to you, go somewhere else and the problem is solved.   Accountability begins with yourself.

You are absolutely right to question the appropriate standard for verbal abuse.  Many people would accuse Anson Dorrance - or any demanding coach with high expectations - of being abusive, while many others would vigorously dispute that characterization.  They're probably all correct.  I don't expect anyone to be forced to accept the standards or goals that I apply for my kids, just as I shouldn't be forced to accept someone else's.  Shoot, I have different standards for each of my own kids.  I will say that my goals do not include using youth sports to prepare my kids for war or mating, but I'm sure there are coaches for that too and don't begrudge anyone who is looking for them.


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2018)

toucan said:


> Nobody thinks of youth sport in that context, but think on it and you might change your mind.  What are the historic reasons for sport, if not for mating and war?
> 
> Let's start with mating.  Displaying one's athletic prowess is the cornerstone of courtship in the animal kingdom.  Male antelopes intentionally put themselves in danger by stotting, because antelopes that can leap away from lions have great genes, and that attracts female antelopes.  Many animals engage in courtship battles to gain mates, which resemble sport more than battle, and the winner gets the females.  The High School quarterback always gets the hottest chick, because subconsciously she knows that to be a great quarterback requires great genes, which makes him an attractive potential mate.
> 
> Now let's talk about war.  What are the ancient sports?  Wrestling, boxing, discus throwing, javelin and horseback riding are all based on war and weaponry.  Not to mention obvious war-games such as jousting and swordplay.  The language of war permeates sports.  Football players move into the other team's "territory."  We "shoot" a ball, or make a "flanking" run.  Lineman face each other across a "scrimmage line."  Why do you suppose that the English say that their wars are won "on the playing fields of Eton?"  Why are West Point cadets required to play a team sport as part of their curriculum?  Because sport mimics war.


Where does that put cheerleading?  Rhythmic gymnastics?  Field hockey?


----------



## focomoso (Oct 15, 2018)

toucan said:


> The High School quarterback always gets the hottest chick, because subconsciously she knows that to be a great quarterback requires great genes, which makes him an attractive potential mate.


How long has it been since you were in high school? Times have changed. The nerds are on top of the food chain these days... and rightfully so as they're the best adapted for the changing environment.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Oct 15, 2018)

toucan said:


> Nobody thinks of youth sport in that context, but think on it and you might change your mind.  What are the historic reasons for sport, if not for mating and war?
> 
> Let's start with mating.  Displaying one's athletic prowess is the cornerstone of courtship in the animal kingdom.  Male antelopes intentionally put themselves in danger by stotting, because antelopes that can leap away from lions have great genes, and that attracts female antelopes.  Many animals engage in courtship battles to gain mates, which resemble sport more than battle, and the winner gets the females.  The High School quarterback always gets the hottest chick, because subconsciously she knows that to be a great quarterback requires great genes, which makes him an attractive potential mate.
> 
> Now let's talk about war.  What are the ancient sports?  Wrestling, boxing, discus throwing, javelin and horseback riding are all based on war and weaponry.  Not to mention obvious war-games such as jousting and swordplay.  The language of war permeates sports.  Football players move into the other team's "territory."  We "shoot" a ball, or make a "flanking" run.  Lineman face each other across a "scrimmage line."  Why do you suppose that the English say that their wars are won "on the playing fields of Eton?"  Why are West Point cadets required to play a team sport as part of their curriculum?  Because sport mimics war.


It was all good and the rules understood, until the nerds came and ruined it. Damn nerds.  Although they have invented some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## Lambchop (Oct 15, 2018)

End of the Line said:


> "Verbally abusive" coaches seem like a non-issue to me.  If your child's coach is "verbally abusive" by whatever standard that means to you, go somewhere else and the problem is solved.   Accountability begins with yourself.
> 
> You are absolutely right to question the appropriate standard for verbal abuse.  Many people would accuse Anson Dorrance - or any demanding coach with high expectations - of being abusive, while many others would vigorously dispute that characterization.  They're probably all correct.  I don't expect anyone to be forced to accept the standards or goals that I apply for my kids, just as I shouldn't be forced to accept someone else's.  Shoot, I have different standards for each of my own kids.  I will say that my goals do not include using youth sports to prepare my kids for war or mating, but I'm sure there are coaches for that too and don't begrudge anyone who is looking for them.


Doesn't Anson coach adults?  Anyway, my response was to the United Soccer Coaches "Commitment to Culture" - how to make youth sports more positive.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Oct 16, 2018)

toucan said:


> Let's start with mating.  Displaying one's athletic prowess is the cornerstone of courtship in the animal kingdom.


So I guess I shouldn't tell my wife that I'm playing in a co-ed league?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Oct 16, 2018)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> So I guess I shouldn't tell my wife that I'm playing in a co-ed league?


I told mine I quit years ago.


----------

